# Dew Claw Grew Into Pad.. First Aid Advice??



## inky (Jan 10, 2010)

While I was giving my Saint a bath outside today, I noticed that one of each of her back dew claws - two on each paw - had grown into her pad. Each of them grow at their own pace.. the others are still short from clipping. But how could I NOT notice this?! I just feel so, so guilty. Ugh.. I immediately clipped and removed those two claws. One was just starting and the pad was only irritated.. but the other was embedded about a half an inch. Again- kicking myself for not noticing something so obvious. She was AMAZING about the whole thing and was/is very cheery like she always is, and eating/drinking, running about..

My question is whether I cleaned it right (for the time being, before I can get her to a vet check). There was a good amount of pus at first.. squeezed it all out, and boy, that was the hardest part..    I didn't flush it with water, but I did flush it with hydrogen peroxide.. ouch, but she got through it like a trooper. It's pink (not red).. and I didn't have anything other than old pillow sheets to cut up and bandage it with. I didn't wrap it too extremely tight, but not loose either.. is that OK? And should she be OK till I get her to a vet??

This might sound horribly neglectful.. but she has had a vet appt. scheduled for next week for something else.. would it be awful if I cared for it myself for the week? I don't know if I can afford an extra exam fee, etc..

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have any gauze pads, neosporin (or any triple antibiotic ointment), and Vetrap (or stretchy self adhesive wrap) and Betadine? Can you pick up some at a pharmacy? If so, make a weak Betadine "tea" (Dilute Betadine so it is tea colored). Wash with that. If you have any syringes without the needle, use that to flush out wound. Pat dry with clean gauze. Put gauze pad over it, then wrap with Vetrap. Don't wrap so tightly that you cut circulation off.

If you don't have that now, you can use a panty liner/pad and cut the foot out of a knee high and put that over it. It should be stretchy enough to hold the pad there.

Watch for continued pus. If it looks like it is not getting better, then I'd see a vet, as he probably needs antibiotics.


----------



## inky (Jan 10, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Do you have any gauze pads, neosporin (or any triple antibiotic ointment), and Vetrap (or stretchy self adhesive wrap) and Betadine? Can you pick up some at a pharmacy? If so, make a weak Betadine "tea" (Dilute Betadine so it is tea colored). Wash with that. If you have any syringes without the needle, use that to flush out wound. Pat dry with clean gauze. Put gauze pad over it, then wrap with Vetrap. Don't wrap so tightly that you cut circulation off.
> 
> If you don't have that now, you can use a panty liner/pad and cut the foot out of a knee high and put that over it. It should be stretchy enough to hold the pad there.
> 
> Watch for continued pus. If it looks like it is not getting better, then I'd see a vet, as he probably needs antibiotics.


Thank-you so very much for such a prompt & thorough response! We will definitely be leaving to get Betadine & gauze (we have the other stuff).

Thanks again!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You're welcome! I LOVE St Bernards! We had one when I was a kid. They're wonderful!


----------



## inky (Jan 10, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> You're welcome! I LOVE St Bernards! We had one when I was a kid. They're wonderful!


We agree, haha!!  She's been so busy honking down a bone, I'm not sure she cares about her pad right now! 

But I actually have one more question.. we went to flush the wound again with the betadine, but now it's almost completely swollen shut, so I'm not terribly sure how to accomplish flushing it. There's no pus from what I can tell, just a little bit of blood.. but it is hot and swollen. Could that be a sign of further infection or just normal body response?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Hot and swollen is absolutely a sign of infection. Just because yuowere able to squeeze a lot of the pus out doesn't mean that cleared the infection. She needs to be on antibiotics or you run the risk of her gonig septic. Also just a little side not for Nikes. I ws always told by my vet to NOT use neosporin on open wounds as it can actually trap bacteria in there. Once a wound has scabbed you can use it. Until there is a scab you need to soak the foot in an antiseptic rinse for a week-10 days, 3x a day. My lab cut a pad badly on a wire so been thru this before. He was on antibiotics for 10 days, had to soak the foot 3 x a day for 15 minutes a soak and were told not to wrap it unless it was wet and mucky out. The air actually helps it dry up and heal faster. since your pups pad is already infected hot packs could help to bring down the swelling and draw out more of the pus. I don't think this can wait a week to see a vet. Sorry.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to agree with Dog Shrink on the vet...the closing and hot swelling seems to indicate infection.
For the night, I'd apply hot compresses to soften it up again to let it drain. That will help relieve some pain. I'd be willing to bet if you took his temp, it would be somewhat elevated due to infection.
Can you do the vet appt soon and have them do whatever was scheduled for next week? Or call your vet and explain your situation and ask if he can give you a prescription for antibiotics, and use the appt next week as a follow up on the pad, as well as doing whatever it was scheduled for? Many vets, if you have been a client for a while, will help out with things like an antibiotic prescription for an injury such as your dog's. I've found calling and asking to speak with the vet instead of just relaying a request thru the secretary/receptionist gets the best response. Make sure he knows you have an appt next week.


----------

